# sansa



## Paradox84 (Sep 21, 2007)

i have my sansa and i want to add it to my itunes how do i do this? and if you need the cd it comes with, is there anywhere i can download that information if needed to install in itunes.

Thanks


----------



## GDkitty (Sep 21, 2007)

Its been a while since i had itunes (since my ipod died), but i think itunes only supports connecting to the ipod directly, not others (I could be wrong though).

The sensa works though fine with WMP to copy stuff over, or if you change the mode, you can even drag and drop directly from windows explorer onto it.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Regrettably impossible, the Sansa models only offer support for WMP 10, WMP 11, Sansa Media Converter, and Windows Explorer; nothing else, especially iTunes.


----------



## Paradox84 (Sep 21, 2007)

I have music on my sansa that has music that doesn't come up when its connnected but music is on the sansa and shows it.
ex: i have the killers. and when i connect it and go to the music store and click the sansa e250R icon and it doesnt show. the point is i have memory being used and im got full space and cant delete music.

I think this happed because last year my brother put music on and then no one used it. and we deleted the music store so its not on. (thats what i think)


So is there anyway i can make it be shown? possibly click something to restore? 

thanks


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Do you want to continue using Rhapsody?

http://www.sandisk.com/Retail/Default.aspx?CatID=1449
Follow the instructions for downloading and installing the firmware.

If you don't want to use Rhapsody, I have the best way to fix it.


----------



## rishi84 (Nov 26, 2007)

hi i have some problem in uploading formware
it shows error uploading version details
please reply me how to load new version text file


----------



## maibaad (Dec 9, 2007)

this is kinda along the same lines, except i loaded my m4a files directly to an xp formatted sansa clip from a mac... it can now be turned on and off only. once on, it stays on the startup "sandisk sansa" screen


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Please tell me you didn't just use the f-word in conjunction with a Sansa device. This usually puts them into Paperweight Mode. This is probably fixable, so don't panic (yet).
Ah, you probably forgot the new firmware.


Re-re-format your Sansa Clip (Settings => Format => Yes)
Connect your player to your machine in *MSC Mode* (Settings => USB => MSC Mode)
Download this file:
http://www.actaeonlf.com/sandisk/Clip01.01.18.zip

Extract the file and drag to the player in My Computer
Disconnect the player and wait for re-start and upgrade.

After the upgrade is complete, change your player back to MTP and have fun!


----------



## maibaad (Dec 9, 2007)

it is most definitely in paperweight mode... no response to any input other than power.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Listen carefully, and do everything I say in order. Use your XP machine.

With player disconnected from the computer: 
Open Notepad, and save a blank file as sansa.fmt _(not sansa.fmt.txt)_
Download this.
Now download the firmware from the link in my last post. Save these somewhere safe on your hard drive. Desktop works well.

Now for the fun part. See the Hold switch on the top? Toggle that so that the orange is showing. Hold down the Record button on the side. Plug the device into the computermachine and keep holding the Record button until you come to Recovery Mode.

A 16Mb drive should show up in My Computer. Drag sansa.fmt into the new drive, then run the .exe to strip your player down to bare bones. This force-formats the player so that no bad guys are left inside. Safely remove the player and let it restart. You now have a clean player.

Put your player into MSC mode, re-connect your player to your computer, and put on the new firmware.


----------

